
Why Apple can make a white iPad but not a white iPhone - jasonlynes
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/03/03/apple.white.ipad/index.html?hpt=T2
======
diab0lic
When I purchased my iPhone white was an option here in Canada.

~~~
spicyj
iPhone 4? I seriously doubt it.

~~~
diab0lic
No, its was a 3gs.

